# Steering Wheel Warning Light!!



## BlkNotes (Nov 2, 2012)

Has anyone experience the "Steering Wheel" icon on the adash with their TTs. This indicates and electromechanical problem with the power assited Steering.

What do I need to check to resolve this problem?

Thank-you


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you had a flat battery or has the battery been disconnected? If it's a yellow light it will probably go out after a short drive. You could also try turning the steering wheel from lock to lock which may clear it.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is the power steering fluid level ok as there may be a lower level sensor and the light is warning you it's reached it?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Pssst, there's no fluid to top up, the power steering is electric.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I had this occur when I disconnected the battery in an attempt to clear some fault codes. Light went out on its own after a short drive.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

brittan said:


> Pssst, there's no fluid to top up, the power steering is electric.


----------

